# Tire clearance for 2017 S-works Tarmac?



## WeakSister (Oct 30, 2009)

Can a 56cm take 28mm tires? Wheels would be the stock Rovals.
thanks


----------



## TricrossRich (Mar 26, 2014)

should be able to, depending on the tires... some say 28mm but measure bigger. I fit 27mm Vittorias on my 2015 Allez, mounted on 25mm wide wheels, so I'd imagine that 28's would fit on a newer Tarmac.


----------



## Wetworks (Aug 10, 2012)

I have a 2016 (SL5) SW in that size, but disc. Space between the Schwalbe One 25c (mounted on Roval CLX 40s) and seatstay bridge is ~8.5mm. Clearance for the crown of the fork is harder to measure, but it looks like it's ~6mm.

Hope that helps.


----------



## Wetworks (Aug 10, 2012)

Bumping this for myself, lol. Really, I'm looking for opinions on just how safe it is for me to be running 28s with only about 2.5mm clearance to the downtube.

EDIT- self-doubt forced my hand, switched back to the 25s.


----------

